# What canned or mylar packed food at local supermarket will last atleast 5 years ?



## Survive7

I want to put aside afew different types of food in their own company packages.
Wether they come in cans or plastic or mylar pouches, they must last atleast 5 years, unopened
AND the most important thing , these foods MUST be able to be bought at MY Local
food store/ supermarket ! I know about survival packages and survival company food
kits , But I am not interested in these kits just yet, so please don't recommend them.

This list is for me and people like me who can only afford an extra $15 per month to start
their food storage program. AGAIN , please don't try to change my mind or plan .
You would be wasting your time and effort. Just answer my question as well as you can .
These foods should be of different types , different brands... like dry pastas in good packages,
fish or meat products that are healthly packed ( light organic processing , light organic preservatives)
and not cause sickness or be low in vitamins , or cheaply made with no care about the consumer .

Not asking for anything magical , just stuff that you would feed your own family , and not worry about it .
Stuff from your local grocery store , only .
I know what you are thinking...why doesn't this pretzel brain just get the pre-made survival kits ?
Can't someone try to put together just the food he wants , and the amounts he wants, without having
to give an address out , to send things to ? Still , don't try to convince me...I'm like you...mind is made up.
I know you guys and gals are smart and know what you are doing , so helping someone with this situation
would be really nice, and would give me some information to pass on to others. Thanks for your suggestions. S-7


----------



## tango

Go to the stores you like and read the packages and the dates.
My guess is that most pre- packaged foods will not be listed for 5 years.


----------



## Real Old Man

Welcome and hope you'll stick around. 

Most canned goods from most major chains will last at least five years - that's not the same as best used by date. We were eating C-rations in korea in the 80's that were canned in the mid to late 60's. As long as the cans don't bulge or get dented your food should be reasonably safe and wholesome.

Also buying chain brands the prices tend to be a bit cheaper. Since you have a limited budget I'd start with a basic daily ration of a) a meat product - 12 ounces canned chicken, ham, corned beef or luncheon meat, b) A canned vegetable or fruit product - 16 ounces, and c) A carbohydrate product - 16 ounces say, spagetti, whole potatoes, baked beans for each person. On your budget you should be able to stock up on maybe three or four rations per month. At the end of a year, that would add up to 36 to 48 days for one person or 18 - 24 for two.


----------



## Broncosfan

I don't think I have seen any food products on a store shelf that has a 5 year shelf life if you are only going by the date on the can. I have seen can veggies with a good for 3 year date. Canned meat is around 2 but I haven't check a can of spam lately. Good luck


----------



## SOCOM42

spam, read their website on expiration.


----------



## M118LR

Surive7, I have a real problem understanding your START DATE. Is it what lasts 5 years on my shelve, or is it what will still be here 5 Years after the first day I need it for survival? I've got freeze dried food that lasts 25 years after I'm stuck on the roof that I can't eat once it's waterlogged, I've got canned ham I'll be eating on the roof awaiting Helo Rescue that has an expiration-date of late this year. Could you please expound upon the circumstances?


----------



## A Watchman

Here Bud...... its simple on your budget and criteria.

Buy canned meats, beans, soup, fruits and spaghetti.
Store them. 
Gradually eat some oldest first. 
Replenish the store.


----------



## Survive7

*Thanks for replies on canned food lasting 5 years and....*

Could you suggest any Name Brand Food Companies that are better than others ?
What about soups with meat and veggies and potatos all included.
Can 2 cans of this low salt soup per day keep a survivor healthy and alive ? (age 60)
Also puting 60 one gallon containers of water on the shelf but plan to add
atleast 60 more gallons incase I run out. Planning to drink 1/3rd gallon water
per day , when no drinking water is available. Have the paratrooper straw
to steralize water , for emergency.
When stock piling Bathroom toilet paper , how many 9 roll pacs would you put aside
for one person ? to last for one year ? My thought is 5 - (9 roll packs) extra large rolls ) with a pre -
jump in shower ,to wash off , with major throne session . Saves paper , if water is running clear . 
The start date I refer to on 5 year food lasting, means from day I buy it , till the day I put it in the ground. S-7


----------



## Maine-Marine

Real Old Man said:


> We were eating C-rations in korea in the 80's that were canned in the mid to late 60's. As long as the cans don't bulge or get dented your food should be reasonably safe and wholesome.


Bear Hunt 1984.. we were issued MREs and c-rats...

Most canned food will last almost forever...it might taste like $hit but it will be filling

This is what HORMEL says on their website

PRODUCTS-PANTRY:
CAN I SERVE A CANNED PRODUCT BEYOND ITS "BEST BY" DATE?
HORMEL® canned items should be consumed by the date printed on the container for best quality, flavor and freshness. *After this time, the product should be safe to use as long as the can has not been compromised (no dents, split seams or other container damage). *

Canned items are best stored in a cool, dry place to adequately preserve the flavor.


----------



## Maine-Marine

My Advise... do not worry about best buy dates...heck on canned goods do not worry about expiration dates... unless the can gets a hole... or frozen and thawed frozed and thawed froze and well you get the idea

if you open it and smells BAD (except sardines) throw it away


----------



## Kauboy

If your "mind is made up", you'll never learn anything.
I'll put as much effort into my answer as you put consideration into who you were addressing.
Rice, beans, O2 absorbers, mylar bags, plastic buckets.
Choke on them.
K, bye.


----------



## dwight55

The only ones that won't last, . . . are the ones you eat up early.

I ate '66 C-rations in the early 80's, . . . only thing that wasn't "up to snuff" about em was the Lucky Strike cigarettes in the package. Darn things were only good for about 2 puffs, . . . burned up like a cannon fuse.

Everything else was par for the course, . . . all but maybe the ham and lima's, . . . I figure if I could find that same little hill up there in Camp Grayling, . . . that box would probably still be sitting there.

Seriously, . . . give it a good smell, . . . if it smells OK, . . . it should be OK. Just figure on making sure it gets hot enough that you have to let it cool down before eating it. I've always followed that rule for the most part, . . . has never come back to bite me yet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Survive7

Thanks for your intel. Thanks for your human compassion. Can't wait to see who shares anything with you
when you run out of stuff. Thanks for carefully reading my post... Never said my mind is made up On All Things Great and Small, petunia !
If you would get off your pedistal and realize you will need people to survive, you maY LAST LONGER THAN YOU THINK .
"Consideration into who you were addressing...)" Wow....who am I addressing , the president ? vice president ? secratary of latrean duty ?
Even I don't think I'm as important as you think you are. All I ask for is an answer to a SPECIFIC question , not rambling drunk crap that
wastes peoples time...kind-a-like this crap Im typing now...sorry to others who understand why I had to do it. No other advice to Kauboy
who knows it all, and how people should talk and live their lives. Good luck to you Kau . S-7


----------



## jim-henscheli

I second what everyone else has said, ensure packaging is intact, rotate regularly. As to quantity, in things from TP to batteries to food, I took a month and kept meticulous track of how I used ALL of my resources. In my porcelin throne plotting, I had missd alot. Nothing critical, but comfort things, key to moral. Things like books, booze and profilactics... the latter indicating I have some further long game planning to do. Point is, the two months of scrutiny was great for me.


----------



## Maine-Marine

jim-henscheli said:


> profilactics...


prophylactics.... LOL - sorry that hit a funny bone


----------



## Quip

Keystone canned meats. Available from Walmart. Expiration dates are usually 5 yrs out. Although you want to buy local you should really check out the supplies from the LDS store. 30 yr life on most of what I have purchased from them so far, they even ship at rates that appear to be at cost.


----------



## jim-henscheli

I second what everyone else said, ensure packaging is intact and rotate regularly, and as to quantity, in everything from TP to batteries to food or ammo or whatever, I took two months and kept meticulous track of how I used all of my resources. My previous porcelan throne planning, had missed a lot. Nothing critical to survival, but a few things that boost moral. Things like books, booze and profilactics.....the latter tells me I have some other long game stuff to sort out... point is, the two months of scrutiny was very helpful.


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> spam, read their website on expiration.


Spam is kid of expensive. I have not been to their website but the cans in the store have about 2 years expiration dates. 
Cheap and probably lasts a lot of years? Ramein Noodles. Add a few cans of Spam to add protein and flavor. Next buy a bottle of vitamins.

Personally I like rice and dried beans but long term storage requires oxygen absorbers and buckets so you'd need to use a few weeks at $15 per week to get all that is needed.


----------



## 8301

Why not purchase the items you already eat but don't require the fridge to stay fresh. That's what I did at first and just rotated the food. Basically I just kept a very full pantry. Later I started buying long term storage foods that would last 15+ years.


----------



## A Watchman

Quip said:


> Keystone canned meats. Available from Walmart. Expiration dates are usually 5 yrs out. Although you want to buy local you should really check out the supplies from the LDS store. 30 yr life on most of what I have purchased from them so far, they even ship at rates that appear to be at cost.


Yep Quip just pointed out a long known source of pre packaged food for storage. The Mormons are long time preppers. Here is the link to their store

http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0


----------



## MaterielGeneral

FoolAmI said:


> Why not purchase the items you already eat but don't require the fridge to stay fresh. That's what I did at first and just rotated the food. Basically I just kept a very full pantry. Later I started buying long term storage foods that would last 15+ years.


I did/do the same.


----------



## Kauboy

Survive7 said:


> Thanks for your intel. Thanks for your human compassion.


You're welcome. It's worth more than you paid for it.


----------



## M118LR

If I may pass along a little field advice, skip the Toilet Paper, Baby Wipes give you a Field Condition Bath and become TP when they dry out, or work wet depending on the need at the time. Alcohol Wipes will also work but for TP use they must be completely dry or chafing shall ensue. (Don't ask how I know this) LOL


----------



## tango

Store what you eat, eat what you store.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Quip said:


> Keystone canned meats. Available from Walmart. Expiration dates are usually 5 yrs out. Although you want to buy local you should really check out the supplies from the LDS store. 30 yr life on most of what I have purchased from them so far, they even ship at rates that appear to be at cost.


If you talk to keystone... and I have.. the 5 year exp is becuase of federal rules... the meat will last for much much much longer

I mean do you think at the 5 year mark the can explodes!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

One thing I found out the hard way, life storage of tomato products.
Ragu spaghetti sauce and marinara sauce are good for only two years max.
At three years they turn black, at that point I dumped an awful lot of it.
Now I buy only the 24 oz. jars (single use) and only 18 month out storage based on consumption.
SHTF, will make my own. 
About 20 years ago I had canned tomato paste stored, pulled a case out for use, the cans were empty!
The acid from the product had eaten through the cans then ??? OH, they were steel cans then.
Glass or plastic, I keep only as stated.


----------



## Survive7

KAUBOY - Your a putz....but I still like you...good luck in your future , but keep the choking joke in your back memory . S-7


----------



## Arklatex

Go to McDonald's and buy 15 bucks worth of fries. They last for years. Hell I found some under the seat of my truck that had been there for several years, looked and tasted the same! It's like the ultimate survival food!

No special packaging required.


----------



## James m

Spam and Twinkies.


----------



## tirednurse

Survive7 said:


> I want to put aside afew different types of food in their own company packages.
> Wether they come in cans or plastic or mylar pouches, they must last atleast 5 years, unopened
> AND the most important thing , these foods MUST be able to be bought at MY Local
> food store/ supermarket ! I know about survival packages and survival company food
> kits , But I am not interested in these kits just yet, so please don't recommend them.
> 
> This list is for me and people like me who can only afford an extra $15 per month to start
> their food storage program. AGAIN , please don't try to change my mind or plan .
> You would be wasting your time and effort. Just answer my question as well as you can .
> These foods should be of different types , different brands... like dry pastas in good packages,
> fish or meat products that are healthly packed ( light organic processing , light organic preservatives)
> and not cause sickness or be low in vitamins , or cheaply made with no care about the consumer .
> 
> Not asking for anything magical , just stuff that you would feed your own family , and not worry about it .
> Stuff from your local grocery store , only .
> I know what you are thinking...why doesn't this pretzel brain just get the pre-made survival kits ?
> Can't someone try to put together just the food he wants , and the amounts he wants, without having
> to give an address out , to send things to ? Still , don't try to convince me...I'm like you...mind is made up.
> I know you guys and gals are smart and know what you are doing , so helping someone with this situation
> would be really nice, and would give me some information to pass on to others. Thanks for your suggestions. S-7


nobody is going to try to brain wash you and force you into anything. you don't want to buy something then don't do it.

I don't know much about food brands since I grow and preserve most of my own food. what I would suggest is to shop around and find the stores with the best prices on what you think you need and start buying a little at a time.

I use a bulk/discount type store as well as Costco. Never shop in walmart or any of the smaller stores. they have nothing I need.

Things I buy or keep track of prices on

+50 lb bags of kidney, pinto, white northern, black beans =$20 or slightly less if on sale=1/4 lb is about 1 serving so about 200 servings/50lbs ( my house of boys 100 servings)
+50 white rice = $20 =1 lb equals about 8 cups cooked so approximately 4-8 servings= 100-200 serving/50lbs
+50 lb bag of rolled oats (like quaker oats)= $20 approximately 1/4 lb per serving. 200 servings/50 lbs.

Get the picture? I could keep going but this information has been covered many times on this forum. Buy in bulk if possible. break down large quantities in smaller sizes and seal in air tight containers. you can throw an O2 absorber in to make sure it is air free and there for last longer. 
buying wet foods like those in a can with shorten shelf life. Dry food lasts longer and takes less space. you can learn to dry your own foods and can use a regular oven if you don't have a dehydrator.


----------



## Slippy

I've noticed you have a bit of attitude Survive7. You should be fun to watch should a difficult situation arise.



Survive7 said:


> I want to put aside afew different types of food in their own company packages.
> Wether they come in cans or plastic or mylar pouches, they must last atleast 5 years, unopened
> AND the most important thing , these foods MUST be able to be bought at MY Local
> food store/ supermarket ! I know about survival packages and survival company food
> kits , But I am not interested in these kits just yet, so please don't recommend them.
> 
> This list is for me and people like me who can only afford an extra $15 per month to start
> their food storage program. AGAIN , please don't try to change my mind or plan .
> You would be wasting your time and effort. Just answer my question as well as you can .
> These foods should be of different types , different brands... like dry pastas in good packages,
> fish or meat products that are healthly packed ( light organic processing , light organic preservatives)
> and not cause sickness or be low in vitamins , or cheaply made with no care about the consumer .
> 
> Not asking for anything magical , just stuff that you would feed your own family , and not worry about it .
> Stuff from your local grocery store , only .
> I know what you are thinking...why doesn't this pretzel brain just get the pre-made survival kits ?
> Can't someone try to put together just the food he wants , and the amounts he wants, without having
> to give an address out , to send things to ? Still , don't try to convince me...I'm like you...mind is made up.
> I know you guys and gals are smart and know what you are doing , so helping someone with this situation
> would be really nice, and would give me some information to pass on to others. Thanks for your suggestions. S-7


----------



## Kauboy

Survive7 said:


> KAUBOY - Your a putz....but I still like you...good luck in your future , but keep the choking joke in your back memory . S-7


It isn't thrown around often. I save it for "special" people. People who cop an attitude right out of the gate. Attitude is fine. Lord knows we aren't lacking, but damn son, not rooted in your very first question to a new community.


----------



## Auntie

Do you have a vacuum sealer? If not then I suggest you start by purchasing that.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong

A Watchman said:


> Here Bud...... its simple on your budget and criteria.
> 
> Buy canned meats, beans, soup, fruits and spaghetti.
> Store them.
> Gradually eat some oldest first.
> Replenish the store.


Exactly! Living in a small condo this is what we do. As things near expiration date we eat or donate the food and replenish.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong

SOCOM42 said:


> One thing I found out the hard way, life storage of tomato products.
> Ragu spaghetti sauce and marinara sauce are good for only two years max.
> At three years they turn black, at that point I dumped an awful lot of it.
> Now I buy only the 24 oz. jars (single use) and only 18 month out storage based on consumption.
> SHTF, will make my own.
> About 20 years ago I had canned tomato paste stored, pulled a case out for use, the cans were empty!
> The acid from the product had eaten through the cans then ??? OH, they were steel cans then.
> Glass or plastic, I keep only as stated.


Thanks! This is great to know! I had no idea about the tomato based products. I'm just now starting to prep for more than a hurricane, and past few years only kept a 30 day supply of green vegs, canned meat for the hubs, box tofu (great expire dates fyi) and peanut butter. Recently added tomato sauces.... will keep a better eye on that stuff.


----------



## charito

Survive7 said:


> I want to put aside afew different types of food in their own company packages.
> Wether they come in cans or plastic or mylar pouches, they must last atleast 5 years, unopened
> AND the most important thing , these foods MUST be able to be bought at MY Local
> food store/ supermarket ! I know about survival packages and survival company food
> kits , But I am not interested in these kits just yet, so please don't recommend them.
> 
> This list is for me and people like me who can only afford an extra $15 per month to start
> their food storage program. AGAIN , please don't try to change my mind or plan .
> You would be wasting your time and effort. Just answer my question as well as you can .
> These foods should be of different types , different brands... like dry pastas in good packages,
> fish or meat products that are healthly packed ( light organic processing , light organic preservatives)
> and not cause sickness or be low in vitamins , or cheaply made with no care about the consumer .
> 
> Not asking for anything magical , just stuff that you would feed your own family , and not worry about it .
> Stuff from your local grocery store , only .
> I know what you are thinking...why doesn't this pretzel brain just get the pre-made survival kits ?
> Can't someone try to put together just the food he wants , and the amounts he wants, without having
> to give an address out , to send things to ? Still , don't try to convince me...I'm like you...mind is made up.
> I know you guys and gals are smart and know what you are doing , so helping someone with this situation
> would be really nice, and would give me some information to pass on to others. Thanks for your suggestions. S-7


Spam and canned Corned Beef have quite long expiry dates. And I think, also sardines that come in that little flat can (like Brunswick brand).


----------



## charito

Survive7 said:


> Could you suggest any Name Brand Food Companies that are better than others ?
> What about soups with meat and veggies and potatos all included.


I don't have a lot of variation. I have Peanut butter and assorted crackers to help extend the meals.
For soups that are well-rounded, here are my faves:

Great Value (WalMart's) Creamy Chicken and Corn (tastes great! and mine says made in Canada).
Campbell's Tuscan Meatballs with Farfelle Pasta
Habitant's Ham and Pea soup
Busch's Beans
Stagg's Chili
Chef Boyardee's Spaghetti with Meatballs
Chef Boyardee's Shell Pasta with Meatballs
Campbell's Shepherd's Pie

Other soups:

Campbell's Cream of Mushroom
Campbell's Italian Wedding Soup
Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup
Campbell's Beef-Potato
Baxter's Butternut Squash

_Note: We have to eat these on a regular basis so we can keep renewing the stock - therefore, the taste is important to us. 
We stock on what we'll eat on a regular basis.
_



> Can 2 cans of this low salt soup per day keep a survivor healthy and alive ?


I'm not sure. But I try to have canned fruits served that has a lot of potassium in them. I think peaches and fruit cocktail are good.
If salt is really a concern, limit the intake of soup but serve something on the side that is very low in salt, like peanut butter/jam on 
low-salt crackers (and fruit). Drink more water with the meals.

I've read somewhere too that a few drops of lemon juice in water, helps prevent formation of stones on kidneys. 
I don't know how long those bottled lemon juice last on shelf....but it's worth a try to have one or two around.


----------



## charito

Survive7 said:


> When stock piling Bathroom toilet paper , how many 9 roll pacs would you put aside
> for one person ? to last for one year ? My thought is 5 - (9 roll packs) extra large rolls ) with a pre -
> jump in shower ,to wash off , with major throne session . Saves paper , if water is running clear .
> The start date I refer to on 5 year food lasting, means from day I buy it , till the day I put it in the ground. S-7


I have non-alcohol baby wipes - you know, the ones to use wiping a child's bum. They're handy if water is scarce.
If we're saving water, we can't afford to take showers everyday...unless you're living by the river or the lake. 
Women have to clean themselves down there at least once a day (otherwise they get yeast infection, or gets uncomfy)....so yes, 
baby wipes are essential.


----------



## Seneca

The worst that has happened to me with canned foods well past the expiration date is that it tastes like the can. As long as the can is intact, and not swelled or dented the worst of it is that the flavor is off, like I said it tastes like the can. 

The exception to that is sardines which I attribute to being packaged in aluminum. I've eaten 12 year old Ramen, it tasted like card board and probably had the same nutrition value. 

My advice is...If you are going to prep store bought canned foods for intermediate storage, which I do, then store what you eat and rotate what you store.


----------



## SGT E

Maine-Marine said:


> My Advise... do not worry about best buy dates...heck on canned goods do not worry about expiration dates... unless the can gets a hole... or frozen and thawed frozed and thawed froze and well you get the idea
> 
> if you open it and smells BAD (except sardines) throw it away


When MRE's first came out they didnt have the plastic mylar film on a lot of the meals instead just an aluminum foil sealed bag on many entree's. After we handled em in 5 ton trucks back and forth the the field a few times in heat and freezing weather it was a guaranteed case of food poisoning even though it smelled and tasted normal (LIKE CRAP IN A BAG)!!...Hard to pull off a fire mission when your puking on your sights and the powder man has barfed spaghetti all over a charge 7 white bag load of cordite...we shot it anyway...MRE spaghetti ...Death from Above!


----------



## charito

Survive7 said:


> This list is for me and people like me who can only afford an extra $15 per month to start
> their food storage program. AGAIN , please don't try to change my mind or plan .
> You would be wasting your time and effort. Just answer my question as well as you can .
> These foods should be of different types , different brands... like dry pastas in good packages,
> fish or meat products that are healthly packed ( light organic processing , light organic preservatives)
> and not cause sickness or be low in vitamins , or cheaply made with no care about the consumer .


I make sure I buy stuffs that are made in countries with high health/safety standard.

I've been trying out Great Value soups (made in Canada)......and I'm really impressed with the quality. Their Beef-Vegetable doesn't say "soup" - and it's nicely rounded nutrition-wise, and thick like stew. I took a taste out of the can before heating it up! It's good that way, too.
It taste yummy, with no after-taste (which I find Campbell's have - I don't know if they'd improved it by now, but that after-taste was what put me off canned stew-type soups).

Yesterday, I put GV beef-veggie on top of plain instant mashed potatoes (it hardly have any salt in it), and it makes a filling meal. You can keep your sodium intake down by eating like that, and maybe supplementing your protein with Peanut Butter (or vitamin supplements).
The instant potato brand was "Compliments"....it was on sale for .77 cents (156 grams), and it taste good, too - it makes 2 large servings for 2 people. Idahoan is also on my list, but I will wait for sales. I will try the Great Value brand, too.

I'm buying more GV Beef-Veggie next time I go to the grocery store, and trying out more GV products. GV stew-type soups cost $1.67, which is considerably less than Campbell's. Mind you, I also have Campbell's products like the Tuscan Meatballs/Farfelle, and Shepherd's Pie - I find them good.

I also buy this jar of red cabbage with apples that's made in Germany or Switzerland. 
It cost about $3.50 Cad.
Since it's sweet pickle-type, I imagine it will last 5 years. The jar is big - you can easily get 3 servings out of it for 2 people. It's good quality taste that I use that instead of making from scratch on Holidays.

It will go well with Spam or any salty-type meats.

Heinz pork and bean went on sale for a dollar each. I also have Bush beans. The two products taste differently but are both good in their own way.
At least they provide variety as far as beans are concerned. I love eating Heinz beans on Jasmine rice with a squirt of soya sauce/lemon juice!
Sardines and Jasmine rice, too (but with also with soya sauce/lemon juice).


----------



## C.L.Ripley

After fooling with cans from the grocery store for years, constantly rotating them, having to worry about changing many out every 2-3 years, always being forced to give or throw a lot of it away etc. I just reached a point where I said **** it. 

I know what everyone says about canned goods from the grocery store being good for "years" past the best buy date. But I don't want to someday be in a position where my family and I are forced to eat suspicious cans of Chef Boyardee or Dinty Moore during the depths of SHTF. 

Now I invest in nothing but long term storage. I buy things with at least a 10-30 shelf life and just forget about it. Made that part of my prepping life much simpler.


#botulismisabitch


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

C.L.Ripley said:


> After fooling with cans from the grocery store for years, constantly rotating them, having to worry about changing many out every 2-3 years, always being forced to give or throw a lot of it away etc. I just reaced a point where I said **** it.
> 
> I know what everyone says about canned goods from the grocery store being good for "years" past the best buy date. But I don't want to someday be in a position where my family and I are forced to eat suspicious cans of Chef Boyardee or Dinty Moore during the depths of SHTF.
> 
> Now I invest in nothing but long term storage. I buy things with at least a 10-30 shelf life and just forget about it. Made that part of my prepping life much simpler.
> 
> #botulismisabitch


Lets think logically... the food is in a can. Lets say BEST BY (Not BEST BUY) is Jan 2016. What happens on Feb 1st? is there anything in the can that would change?

I find it interesting that YOU will not eat the food but you are willing to give it to some other poor sucker... with friends like you (joke)

Nobody will tell you to go completely to canned food, but overall canned food is fine past its best BY date... if something goes wrong, you will smell it (usually) . Your married so have the wife eat some first and wait 4 hours... problem solved


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Lets think logically... the food is in a can. Lets say BEST BY (Not BEST BUY) is Jan 2016. What happens on Feb 1st? is there anything in the can that would change?
> 
> I find it interesting that YOU will not eat the food but you are willing to give it to some other poor sucker... with friends like you (joke)
> 
> Nobody will tell you to go completely to canned food, but overall canned food is fine past its best BY date... if something goes wrong, you will smell it (usually) . Your married so have the wife eat some first and wait 4 hours... problem solved


I didn't give it away past the date, just when it was nearing maybe six months or so. LOL

That's why I got tired of rotating the damn things.

And I'm also not talking anything being bad one day past the best buy date, I'm talking if your in a long term SHTF situation and that's all you have six months past, a year past etc... I guess it's up to each person to do what they think is right for them and their family, but I'm just not willing to take ANY chances, even if it's that one in a million chance, I'm not willing to take it.

I do keep a few items, but not enough to give me any headaches.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

C.L.Ripley said:


> I didn't give it away past the date, just when it was nearing maybe six months or so. LOL
> 
> That's why I got tired of rotating the damn things.
> 
> And I'm also not talking anything being bad one day past the best buy date, I'm talking if your in a long term SHTF situation and that's all you have six months past, a year past etc... I guess it's up to each person to do what they think is right for them and their family, but I'm just not willing to take ANY chances, even if it's that one in a million chance, I'm not willing to take it.
> 
> I do keep a few items, but not enough to give me any headaches.


I HAVE Libby's canned veggies that are 12 months over.. I had some corn the other night.

this is from the Hormel FAQ page

*PRODUCTS-PANTRY:
CAN I SERVE A CANNED PRODUCT BEYOND ITS "BEST BY" DATE?*
HORMEL® canned items should be consumed by the date printed on the container for best quality, flavor and freshness. After this time, the product should be safe to use as long as the can has not been compromised (no dents, split seams or other container damage).

Canned items are best stored in a cool, dry place to adequately preserve the flavor.


----------



## Steve40th

I know I am a newbie here, but in the Submarine force we ate canned foods that were decades old.. Some of the companies expired in Vietnam era, and I served in the 90's and beyond.
But, if I may, what about spices etc needed to make some of the , canned meats n veggies, beans, rice etc etc to taste a little better


----------



## A Watchman

One word for you ...... tabasco sauce.


----------



## Bigfoot63

All good advise. But I would agree on the food saver or other vacuum sealer


----------



## RedLion

Just last week I opened and ate a can of ravioli that had a best by date of 8/2009 It was totally fine in every way. Most canned food will retain most of it's nutritional value and be good to eat many years past the BB date. Fruit can be the exception to this given acidity. As long as cans are not bloated or severally dented, then they should be fine.


----------



## SuburbanSurvivor

As a follow on the original post, does anyone know how well commercially jarred pickled products hold up? I'm wondering about pickles, beets, pepperoncini, etc.


----------



## preponadime

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> As a follow on the original post, does anyone know how well commercially jarred pickled products hold up? I'm wondering about pickles, beets, pepperoncini, etc.


Your talking commercial foods we have pickles and beets on our shelves that are 5 - 6 years canned at home so commercially I would think would last at least that long.


----------



## Crazy Chris

Sloppy Joe meat, and tuna fish last a good few years and there both good regardless of your situation.


----------



## sideKahr

SOCOM42 said:


> One thing I found out the hard way, life storage of tomato products.
> Ragu spaghetti sauce and marinara sauce are good for only two years max.
> At three years they turn black, at that point I dumped an awful lot of it.
> Now I buy only the 24 oz. jars (single use) and only 18 month out storage based on consumption.
> SHTF, will make my own.
> About 20 years ago I had canned tomato paste stored, pulled a case out for use, the cans were empty!
> The acid from the product had eaten through the cans then ??? OH, they were steel cans then.
> Glass or plastic, I keep only as stated.


My experience was different. I stored a lot of spaghetti sauce just before Y2K, and I ate the last of it 6 years later. It was fine, no discoloration or off-taste. I only bought meatless, in glass. Even the metal lids were rustless. I store in a cool, de-humidified cellar.


----------



## RedLion

I had a can of mandarin oranges with my two Daughters last night that was right about 5 years past BBD. They were just fine.


----------



## Phil74501

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> As a follow on the original post, does anyone know how well commercially jarred pickled products hold up? I'm wondering about pickles, beets, pepperoncini, etc.


When it comes to jarred food, as long as the seal is intact, and the lid isn't rusted, they are supposed to be good almost forever. I've seen someone eat 30 year old pickles with no harmful effects. Push down on the lid, if it doesn't move up and down, the seal is still good on it.


----------



## beach23bum

Maine-Marine said:


> My Advise... do not worry about best buy dates...heck on canned goods do not worry about expiration dates... unless the can gets a hole... or frozen and thawed frozed and thawed froze and well you get the idea
> 
> if you open it and smells BAD (except sardines) throw it away


totally agree. if the can looks good, you should be fine. I use mormon stores, they have canned flour and other items that will store long periods of time.

just don't buy and stick on a shelf, use, and get more. keep a rotation going.
store things you like and will eat.


----------

